# string slap



## mitchxt

I took my switchback xt out today and the string slapped me pretty good. I backed the poundage off some. What causes this?:cocktail:


----------



## pure havoc

too long of DL , improper form , ? numerous scenerios


----------



## mike 66

*Ill help ya ..*

HAND PLACEMENT ON THE GRIP....SWING YOUR THUMB 45* IF RT HANDED TO THE RT LAY YOUR BONE ON YOUR THUMB ON THE GRIP RELAXING YOUR HAND. BUT CLOSED...THIS WILL PULL YOUR ARM AWAY FROM STRING....IT HOW ALL PROS SHOOT..IT TAKES THE GRIP OUT OF PALM OF HAND WHERE IT FLOATS IN YOUR HAND. AND IS NEVER IN SAME SPOT AND MOST TORK THE BOW L-OR RT. PUTTING THE EXACT SAME GRIP WITH EXACT HAND PLACEMENT IS MOST CRITICAL PUTTING THE THUMB BONE ON GRIP GIVES SOLID SPOT. SOME EVEN HAVE TATTOS FOR HAND PLACEMENT....MIKE 66


----------



## mike 66

*Almost forgot*

 TRY SHREWD grip on matt. SWITCHY great bow i got 2 all pros always take off factory wood grip.. you will improve and never hit your hand... the wood grip gotta go. they just started to make new grips on the matthews because everyone took the old style off... switch backs are one of the best models ever made by matthews. they also hold bettet $$$$ cash value. than others models....need help just drop me a line mike 66


----------



## nag

pure havoc said:


> too long of DL , improper form , ? numerous scenerios


Pure Havoc got it right.....

Make sure you're not lifting your bow arm shoulder.


----------



## Archer god

Draw length to long? Or you are hyper extending your elbow make sure you always keep your elbow bent and out of the string path


----------



## tjg184

Everytime I get slapped with a string is due to improper grip. Try to grip the bow more with your palm instead of fingers.


----------



## sightmaster

it could be your torque


----------



## aread

Mike is right both about hand position and removing the pretty wood grip on Mathews.

If your bow hand, arm and shoulder are set like they should be, you won't hit your arm with even a extra inch of DL.

One thing to look for is your bow arm elbow. You want the crease on the inside of your elbow is vertical or nearly vertical. Some people are built so that they can't get it vertical, just get your hand at 45 degrees and your elbow as close as possible without hurting yourself.

Allen


----------



## rlbreakfield

Watch this!
http://www.bowtube.com/media/6/Get_A_Grip/

And check Draw Length, probly too long


----------



## shields642

ive found with a lot of people that wrist torque causes them to slap learned that from watching my wife her bow was set great for her when i first got her hunting but she would slap every once in a while and could figgure it out because she was hittin her mark and form didnt look bad but she didnt folow thru much at all and was torquen her wrist as it released but as mentioned above too long of a draw wont cause a slap if your forms right its a torque issue somewhere most likely


----------



## [email protected]

Nowadays all these new bows have string stops and most archers have way too much hand on the bow.I agree the wooden Mathews grip is chunky but its improper hand positioning.Any grip can be shot properly.


----------

